
Explaining the Example in “The Secret Life of Objects” of Eloquent JavaScript - fhdhsni
https://github.com/fhdhsni/The-Secret-Life-of-Objects
======
fhdhsni
A newbie explains for newbies. The example in chapter 6 of Eloquent
JavaScript, The Secret Life of Objects

